# 2014 Specialty!



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got back from a long trip and it would be too much for me.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Post deleted....wrong venue!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so jealous, all my dog world friends are going  I just can't go anywhere like that with my husband still deployed. Hopefully in a few years I can go!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'll be at the field trials starting Friday to help out. Then onto conformation on Tuesday night. I have a friend from Alaska coming to help at the field trials also. She is also coming without a dog for her first time at nationals. I'm hoping that Janet will get the bug and see how much fun it is. She is going to the hunt test first, then the field trials. Janet and I ran our Goldens in a derby in June together. She had the right attitude, just give it a try and have fun. I like her approach. 

Anney, aren't you going to the hunt test?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Stacey, where are you flying to? 

Coming through NY?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

George, 
I flew Anchorage to Seattle then onto Atlanta today. I'm driving to Cheraw, SC in the morning. Lucy has been a trooper. We had a 3 hr layover in Seattle. I picked her up and walked her around for awhile. I bet NY is pretty this time of year! You should drive down. It's not that far is it?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> George,
> I flew Anchorage to Seattle then onto Atlanta today. I'm driving to Cheraw, SC in the morning. Lucy has been a trooper. We had a 3 hr layover in Seattle. I picked her up and walked her around for awhile. I bet NY is pretty this time of year! You should drive down. It's not that far is it?


10 hr 11 min ride.I just Googled it.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

And the ride through DC area is horrible.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We are here! Long drive today but stopped in Perry for 2 hours and trained dogs. We are in Bristol TN. Hunt test starts tomorrow w/ our 3 dogs in master.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Good Lucky Anney: Slater, Kristin: Sophie and Millie? Kick some booty! See you Monday!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Anney, how did you do today? The photos online looked foggy and rainy and cold.

George, it took me that long to just get to Atlanta! Come next year, it's in Cincinnati.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Gladys's peeps called me from the Master HT (where they went to spectate) to tell me one of Gladys' puppies was there spectating. I was kind of surprised but happy to hear from them! They said the test started with water first and it was a fairly straightforward triple with a blind off to the side a bit beyond one of the marks. There was a photo of it on Facebook on the GRCA 2014 National Specialty page. 
Good luck to all and have fun.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Slater passed Master at the GRCA hunt test! Super beautiful grounds and a nice test. First series was a water triple with flyer and blind over an island. Slater's flyer was ALIVE and proceeded to swim all over the pond with him in hot pursuit. It started diving but he eventually caught it. I had to re-run my marks (not scored) and then run the blind - which he did awesome at including a cast off the island that took him all the way to the bird. 2nd series was a land triple & double blind up the side of a hill from the bottom. 3rd series was a land-water double interrupted by a diversion bird. Long memory bird under arc of diversion. Slater had no handles on marks and was TOTALLY DIGGING their big, fluffy ducks!!!! Ours at home are the bottom of the barrel this time of year!

Have my booth set up at the show and ready to rock & roll tomorrow.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

The field trial trial at the Specialty was great! CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS!

And the few days of training before the beginning of the field trial were absolutely fantastic! The weather cooperated and the grounds were beautiful.

But what was most special was the time spent with old friends, as well as some brand new ones ... from all over the country. That's what makes a Specialty my favorite field trial of the year! Don't misundertand >>> I'm there hoping that my dogs beat everybody else's dogs, but if they don't, I'm there to cheer the winners!

For those of you "on the fence" about next year's Specialty field trial, jump down on the side of "I've gotta go" and start making plans. 

FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Kfayard, nice to meet you in the ring! We had fun showing. It was great to be involved with national. 

I also enjoyed shooting and marshaling at the field trials. For 75 years the event has been conformation and field trials. Next year all events will be within 20 minute drive of each other. So everyone needs to come out enjoy all the events, not just the one you are competing in!

So many pretty wonderful talented dogs all in one place!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't forget all the great parties and dinners.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

This is Lucy and I in amateur owner handler class. The show photographer lost my photos with the judges with the formal backdrop. So I don't know if I will get them. So in the photo, you can see that, yes you can show your dog without any fur! I did have a friend groom Lucy, which I've never had anyone else groom her before. He did a fabulous job I think!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> This is Lucy and I in amateur owner handler class. The show photographer lost my photos with the judges with the formal backdrop. So I don't know if I will get them.


She is beautiful!

Oh man, that photographer is bumming. That is not fun. :uhoh:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Lucy is beautiful..... I am totally kicking myself... I can't believe you were in that class and I didn't meet you... I was there and watching :uhoh: How did I not figure out I could have met you.... sigh.... I was in TN for the hunt tests and then I was in Asheville on Tuesday and Wednesday. I came for the dinner Tuesday and to see Ellie's mom, Sophie receive her trophy at dinner on Tuesday. I had a blast and will absolutely be there in Ohio next year. Hopefully can make it to the field trial as well.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> This is Lucy and I in amateur owner handler class. The show photographer lost my photos with the judges with the formal backdrop. So I don't know if I will get them. So in the photo, you can see that, yes you can show your dog without any fur! I did have a friend groom Lucy, which I've never had anyone else groom her before. He did a fabulous job I think!


Wow, she's gorgeous and, from what I've heard  , she absolutely hammered a 250 yard land mark, which was thrown near a tree line, angling down the side of a hill, crossing a road, and having two shorter marks on each side. 
Looks + Ability = Lucy !


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks FT! We had fun with her. She loves her birds doesn't she? From the day we brought her home she loved birds. So I went on field training with her. She was onto doubles and doing well in the field, then after a while I decided she was kind of cute and maybe I should show her. So here we are! I was great to show her at national. I would love to run her in field trials. Maybe if we get our handling together we'll take the plunge and run a Q next year. 

FT, thanks for all your help and encouragement! I really appreciate your enthusiasm.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> This is Lucy and I in amateur owner handler class. The show photographer lost my photos with the judges with the formal backdrop. So I don't know if I will get them. So in the photo, you can see that, yes you can show your dog without any fur! I did have a friend groom Lucy, which I've never had anyone else groom her before. He did a fabulous job I think!


She is beautiful! Goodjob!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> Wow, she's gorgeous and, from what I've heard  , she absolutely hammered a 250 yard land mark, which was thrown near a tree line, angling down the side of a hill, crossing a road, and having two shorter marks on each side.
> Looks + Ability = Lucy !


Stacey

Did you run Lucy???


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

No I didn't run Lucy, I just trained with FT before the field trials. I groomed everyone's dogs and took photos at the same time. I'm almost done getting the photos ready to post. The dogs are all so beautiful!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> No I didn't run Lucy, I just trained with FT before the field trials. I groomed everyone's dogs and took photos at the same time. I'm almost done getting the photos ready to post. The dogs are all so beautiful!


Great! Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

She looks nice, I'm glad you had such a special time!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> No I didn't run Lucy, I just trained with FT before the field trials. I groomed everyone's dogs and took photos at the same time. I'm almost done getting the photos ready to post. The dogs are all so beautiful!


I can't wait to see them.
All the photos and posts here and on FB make me want to figure out a way to go to in 2015.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well we did not have much success at the senior test but I at least came away knowing exactly what I need to work on with both girls. In case you did not see pictures from the early morning runs at the hunt test and I believe the WC/WCX was similar here are a few to give you an idea of the fog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well Hank, you might not have had much success with the tests but you sure got some amazing photos of some gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hank I missed you in the show ring! It would have been nice to meet you and your girl. I did get to meet Kelli and we took 3rd and 4th place together. Brooke is a great looking girl and would have done very nice in the ring!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, those really are gorgeous, both the dogs and photos.


----------

